# Erm.... Aspire Nautilus, Not All Its Cracked Up To Be?



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

So i got an Aspire Nautilus... after my EVOD's wick finally burnt out, and I used the Nautilus solidly for about 2 weeks. Initially the results I got off of it blew my mind. (for like the first day or so)

But since, I've had constant issues with the wick not being saturated enough, and then when it is kinda saturated, I get burnt hits.

So then i decided to pick up a VV mod (Kangertech iPOW). to see if my issues were power related. and low and behold, the nautlius is not handling anything higher than 3.7V...

So for comparison sake, I went out and bought new EVOD coil, and stuck that sucker on my iPOW, and what do you know? instantly better flavour and vapor production, all the way up to 5V.

From all my reading, the Nautilus is meant to be something special... But I don't get why its performing so bad for me, I've been through 3 coils, and I haven't been n00bing it, i've been priming it, and making sure that the coil is as saturated as possible without drowning it.

The juices I've tried on the nautilus are NicEjuice (60PG / 40VG) and Liqua (70PG / 30VG), the Liqua really didn't agree with the nautilus. Both those juices work perfectly in the EVOD.

Anyone got any ideas?

Just for your guys interest, heres what the prices for this kinda stuff are like up here...

Aspire Nautilus = R475-R500
Fancy hollowed out Nautilus tank = R200-R220
Kangertech iPOW VV = R380-R400
Aspire BDC coils = R50.0 each (not per pack)

EVOD starter kit = R730

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (13/8/14)

I Don't have one, I have the Kanger Aerotank Mini...

But I have found that switching and soak-cleaning my coils every 3-5 days really helps preserve performance and flavour.

I'm just constantly rotating between 2 coils every few days, really.
And I definitely notice the difference everytime I put the cleaned coil in.

Day and night.

Dunno if that would help you, but worth a try?


----------



## Riddle (13/8/14)

I suppose some people just prefer the EVOD over the Nautilus... I personally haven't purchased 1 but from trying those of others I feel that the taste and overall design of the aerotank MEGA is much better.

Just my own 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (13/8/14)

Nautilus or Nautilus mini?


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/14)

Just to be clear, are we talking about the original 5ml Nautilus or the new Nautilus Mini?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@WHeunis, Thanks, I'm going to try that out  coil cleaning, is basically rinsing them with vodka, and then letting them dry out?

@Riddle, I'm kinda thinking that too... But unfortunately I'm not exactly spoilt for choice up here, can only really buy what the local supplier chooses to sell. He did say he'd be getting some BVC coils in stock, so maybe that might improve things?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@huffnpuff, The original Nautilus.

@BumbleBee, Yep the 5ml one.


----------



## WHeunis (13/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @WHeunis, Thanks, I'm going to try that out  coil cleaning, is basically rinsing them with vodka, and then letting them dry out?


 
1: Rinse coil in warm water.
2: Put coil in clear, plain, Vodka overnight.
3: Rinse coil again in warm water.
4: Drip dry on a paper towel for an hour or 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@WHeunis, Awesome, thanks


----------



## Riddle (13/8/14)

Its worth giving it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@Riddle, Totally  going to buy me some vodka tomorrow at work


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/14)

Ok, I have 2 of them and they also have me dumbfounded. First 2 days they worked great, if you're into huge clouds that is. I got massive clouds but zero throat hit and zero flavour. After a few days I got zero clouds. New coils made no difference. Tried them all the way up to 15W on the SVD and recently tried them on a mech, the best I could get was the tiniest little puff. I've rebuilt the coils, tried cotton, silica and rayon on single micro coils and even a chimney build with 28g and 32g kanthal, nothing works. It baffles me 

The only thing I can think of is trying the new BVC coils or donate them to Xibalba

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (13/8/14)

Haha... I normally just dry burn my coils. Let us know how it goes and if it solves your problem.


----------



## BhavZ (13/8/14)

Riddle said:


> Its worth giving it a try.


perhaps give the BVC coil (the new coil design from Aspire) a go.

If I remember correctly that is where all the hype has been of late, grimm green fell in love with it saying that it brought him back to the days of cartos.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## WHeunis (13/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Riddle, Totally  going to buy me some vodka tomorrow at work


 
Before I forget...

Use one of these or similar for the overnight Vodka soak, else the Vodka just evaporates.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike (13/8/14)

Authentic or clone?


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

How do you guys "prime" coils? Do you mean let the juice seep in before hitting it?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@Mike, as far as I can tell its legit, box had all the fancy holographic garbage on it, and the machining feels pretty high quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> How do you guys "prime" coils? Do you mean let the juice seep in before hitting it?


Yeah, let it soak a few minutes and suck a few times without firing the coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@r0gue z0mbie, Well my understanding of priming it, is taking a few drags with out hitting the fire switch, in extreme cases, blocking the air hole and releasing, to create a pressure surge, to suck the juice into the wicking material. Also letting it sit upright for a few minutes. before hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Mike, as far as I can tell its legit, box had all the fancy holographic garbage on it, and the machining feels pretty high quality.


Could you scratch off the code thingie on the box and verify the code?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

Ah cool thanks. Did that but didn't suck before firing up.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@BumbleBee LOL, didn't even know that was meant to be on the box, but sure enough, there is a scratch strip, and a number underneath that.


----------



## WHeunis (13/8/14)

If cleaning the coil does nothing for you, dissasemble the rest of the tank entirely and re-assemble.
While reassembling, make sure to inspect all seals and o-rings etc, to make sure that they are in good condition.

As far as I know, the bottomcoil tanks like Aerotank and Nautilus's rely heavily on their pressure seal to work properly.
If a seal is cracked or torn, or not sealing properly - youre gonna have a bad time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

The only other thing I'm thinking it could be, is that I got some seriously screwed coils? But that seems kinda unlikely, the 2 coils in the box sucked. and the additional one I bought, also sucked.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/14)

Mine are authentic clones, looks very legit even down to the scratch strip, but when I tried scratching it off the code gets damaged so cannot be verified, but I still don't see why the atomizer itself doesn't work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@WHeunis, Will do, thanks man.


----------



## WHeunis (13/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> The only other thing I'm thinking it could be, is that I got some seriously screwed coils? But that seems kinda unlikely, the 2 coils in the box sucked. and the additional one I bought, also sucked.


thats not off the table by a longshot.
As with all things mass-manufactured, your inevitably gonna get duds out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/14)

The story of Aspire Nautilus. Came out with a bang, but most buyers have since stored theirs for performance issues with the coils - as per ECF threads.
Now we have the BVC coils. I have tried them and after 2 duds (expensive) the third one gives a good vape, but certainly not a magic bullet. As people are beginning to realise. And one always hears the good, but never the subsequent bad. Just seen one being sold by one of the early prophets on this forum.
Give me a Mini Protank3 or EVOD any day for consistency and a more than good vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@WHeunis True enough I guess, I really hope that its one of the issues you brought up. Because I really want to like this thing. It's so pretty.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@Andre, Ye i'm picking that vibe up. TBH, i'm so new to vaping even a half decent effort on the Nautilus' part would likely blow my socks off.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

Wish I could test out some of the Kanger stuff here, to see what I'm missing out on.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

I'm trying to get a price out of the local supplier dude for an Aerotank Mini, but i'm kinda suspecting its going to be up there (R550-R600 ish) and its one of those sucky, buy and then try situations.


----------



## WHeunis (13/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Wish I could test out some of the Kanger stuff here, to see what I'm missing out on.


 
Dont jump too soon!
No tank is without their faults...

I love my Aerotank Mini, but she can be quite a little cow on occasions.
You learn your device's moods.

I can't pull HEAVY draws off her, its a guaranteed flooding.
She really doesn't like when I chainvape more than 6 draws in a row (gets terribly hot).
Etc etc.

No one device is ever going to be 100% flawless for everyone.
But when you find YOUR perfect device, life will be good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/14)

I'm sticking with my Kayfun for now, 3 months and still rocking, no gurgling, no leaking and no fekking dud coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@WHeunis, I hear you. As Rip would way i'm a lung hitter (given a working lung hitting device is available). I'll try cleaning out the coils, and if that doesnt work, I'll strip it down and see if anything looks a wry, step 3 would be waiting for my supplier to get BVC coils. I guess if that all fails, then i should see about finding something better.


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

Oh the one really amazing thing with the MP3 is not even I can flood the thing.

Edit: wait, I see someone does flood it. Maybe I just draw weakly. Hey 19 years of smoking will do that to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@BumbleBee, I had a look at the Kayfun, looks really pretty awesome. but i'm a little bit too much of a novice for that still i think. Also, I think to buy all the kanthal, and the ohm meter and all, I'd need to do it, next time I come down to RSA on holiday.


----------



## WHeunis (13/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @WHeunis, I hear you. As Rip would way i'm a lung hitter (given a working lung hitting device is available). I'll try cleaning out the coils, and if that doesnt work, I'll strip it down and see if anything looks a wry, step 3 would be waiting for my supplier to get BVC coils. I guess if that all fails, then i should see about finding something better.


 
If youre a lung hitter you may want to rather start looking at rebuildable dripper atomizers.
But if the hassle of actually dripping puts you off, then squonking a Reo is your future.

Inbetweener you may consider a Kayfun/Russian.

Commercial tanks like Kanger and Nauti just wont cut it if you really are a heavy lunghitter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (13/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @BumbleBee, I had a look at the Kayfun, looks really pretty awesome. but i'm a little bit too much of a novice for that still i think. Also, I think to buy all the kanthal, and the ohm meter and all, I'd need to do it, next time I come down to RSA on holiday.


 
yeah, i hear ya.
Best thing right now is to see if we cant tide you over by getting that Nauti working.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

@WHeunis, the Kayfun, looks like a damned interesting piece of kit. Guess if the Nautilus turns out to be a dud, I should probably start making my way in that kinda direction.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

I guess vaping, like just about anything, is an expensive thing to get enthusiastic about

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I guess vaping, like just about anything, is an expensive thing to get enthusiastic about


At the rate I was burning through camels I'm still spending less on vape gear and juice, but not by much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

So! The plot thickens, I got bored, so I got a drill bit and some pliers, and i opened up the air holes on one of my EVOD tanks collars, net effect? it looks weird as hell, but the vapor is beating the crap out of anything the Nautilus has done, even when i first got it.
Also seems much more forgiving with chain vaping, and heavier drags.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

Also tried my hand at distressing it a little, to make it look little more steampunk.
Was originally a pink EVOD (last they had in stock) so the rubbery pink stuff had to go.
Thinking i might do the same to my iPOW, they put this really crappy feeling clear coat over the stainless steel jacket, for some reason.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Also tried my hand at distressing it a little, to make it look little more steampunk.
> 
> Was originally a pink EVOD (last they had in stock) so the rubbery pink stuff had to go.


I love that patina look, nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I love that patina look, nice


 
It's a strange thing. they have a layer of chrome, then a layer of brass, then copper underneath. so that patina look was actually me, not sanding it properly  

I stuck the EVOD in a drill and used 1200grit sand paper , then i gave it some irregular swipes, to give it an uneven look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (13/8/14)

I wont lie here. I have the SVD with an Aerotank Mega. The first few days were absolute heaven. Then after exactly a week the old coil was dead! Taste was terrible and there was little or no vapor. So I put the second coil in and its just not nearly the same as those first few days. I have never even heard of cleaning the coils in Vodka or dry burning them. But I was rather dissapointed. After reading this I have hope however. My clouds are still thick but only half the size they used to be. I want to get a RBA with a mechanical mod so I can drip all the Zamplebox flavours before filling up with like 2mls and hating it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (13/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> So i got an Aspire Nautilus... after my EVOD's wick finally burnt out, and I used the Nautilus solidly for about 2 weeks. Initially the results I got off of it blew my mind. (for like the first day or so)
> 
> But since, I've had constant issues with the wick not being saturated enough, and then when it is kinda saturated, I get burnt hits.
> 
> ...


 
Get yourself some BVC coils - the difference in performance between the original coils and the new BVC coils are huge

I also have an original Nautilus that quickly got relegated to drawer storage when I got my Kayfun. However, when I saw GrimmGreen and other reviewers singing the praises of the new coils I decided to give them a try

Lol, now my Kayfun has been relegated to storage instead...though I still use it very infrequently nowadays. Check out my post on first impressions and tips with the new BVC coils: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nautilus-mini.3851/page-5#post-91278 (Additional tip: Personally I prefer to vape these @ 15.5W - 17W to get the best out of them. This is impossible to achieve with original coils without getting nasty dry burns)

Hope it helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (13/8/14)

Oh - and something else of note - I am still using the original first coil I popped in my Nautilus, still vapes a treat!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (13/8/14)

I flush my coils with boiling water every time I fill my tanks, usually once a day. I'm still using the original coil that came with my mPT3 (one of the new types) after a 2 months, and my Aerotank Mega is 3 weeks old with the same coil. Bit of a schlepp maybe, but worth the effort if you want consistency.

My wife couldn't be bothered, so I soak her coils in Vodka for a couple of days at a time, and then flush with boiling water before use - I have 3 for her that I rotate, and this also works.

After flushing the coils I dab them with a paper towel and re-assemble. After re-filling it takes a couple of drags before the juice replaces the water in the wicks and normal service resumes.

My favourite is the Aerotank Mega - you can chain-vape all you want without heating up the juice (a disadvantage of small tanks), and if you prefer lung hits just open up the air-flow control.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)



Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/8/14)

Thanks, everyone  

on a side note, i watched a PBursado video about the EVOD, he recommended, opening the head and taking out some of the extra wicking... for better wicking. and that crap really works


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> i watched a PBursado video


 
People hate on that guy a LOT... but you cant argue he gives a lot of info!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> So i got an Aspire Nautilus... after my EVOD's wick finally burnt out, and I used the Nautilus solidly for about 2 weeks. Initially the results I got off of it blew my mind. (for like the first day or so)
> 
> But since, I've had constant issues with the wick not being saturated enough, and then when it is kinda saturated, I get burnt hits.
> 
> ...


 


HI @nOugh7 _ZW

i had a similar issue when trying to run my nautilus on my svd from 4v or up. it was still a much better vape that most of the kangertech tanks i triends. i have since got me the new BVC coil. paid R200 for a pack of 5. before id burn a coil out in 3 days. ive been going strong on the same coil for 2 weeks now. ive set my svd to 12.5 watts. no issues at all. changed the seeting to valtage and ran it at 5v still no issues. no burn taste no dry hits.

best part is. the flavour comes thru alot better now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (14/8/14)

I must say that I really have mixed feelings about the new BVC coils for the Nautilus. I own both of the tanks (Steel/metal) and I thoroughly tested them out with the new coils. I started off with both of the new BVC coils being duds in the mini. 
I went through almost 8 coils and can give some advice on the new coils, don't try dropping them into vodka too soon. Only use it after a few days use!
My overall impression is they out perform the previous generation coil but are just as temperamental. That's my view @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/8/14)

Thanks everyone, my used problem heads are sitting in vodka right now, both were used for a good 5-7 days.
I'm a pretty bad impulse buyer (i like to think of it as pigeon syndrome, i like shiny things)
So... I picked up an authentic Kangertech Aerotank Mini... For now at least i'm really impressed with it. looks pretty damned cool too
Also pretty curious to see if a cleaning will help my Nautilus be the tank it ought to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatSmoke (14/8/14)

I've had my Nautilus for 2 weeks now. No major issues. Loving it. Obviously not performing as it did out of the box. But still digging it.

Soaking the original 1.6ohm coil at the moment and using the in box replacement 1.8 coil. There is a slight difference, but still great flavour. I did have some overflow and dry hit issues. But that was just me, being a dumbass. 

Using with the Vision Spinner 2. 5P Gambit and Castle Long.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/8/14)

I'm no expert here, but can say that I do like the performance & taste from my Nautilus Mini.
I usually just rinse the coils in lukewarm water, contrary to the advice in the manual NOT to rinse the coils.

I'm still on the original coil after almost 2 weeks solid use with no performance loss, or bad / burning taste. I keep late hours so that would equate to 3 / 4 weeks to people with normal sleep patterns.


I did have one 'funny' when cleaning it once. I opened the tank and the coil remained in the top section when I unscrewed the base. Instead of just taking off the glass, I tried removing the coil as is, which I eventually managed. Upon re-assembly, the coil seemed buggered as my MVP showed NON, i.e. no atomizer / coil & I was seriously peeved.
I disassembled the tank again and turned the bottom pin on the coil (one with the rounded hole in it) about 90 degrees (1/4 turn) clockwise when viewing it from the bottom. That did the trick & the coil showed as working again after re-assembly. I'm still using that baby now, so that could be part of the issues others have with the coils - inadvertently twisting it when cleaning.
Next time I get this, I'll actually check if it shorts out on the coil legs or if it loses contact on the middle pin.

All of the 50/50 VG&PG juices I have works like a charm - no dry hits with mouth to lung puffs or the occasional direct inhale and you can virtually empty the tank to the last drop.

Just for shits & giggles I tried a bit of the Twisp Tobacco #1 flavor in it that I still had left over, and I was seriously disappointed. It STILL tasted like crap and after a few drags it also started gurgling on every drag. The gurgling only happened when I fired the Mod, so I'm not sure if the coil doesn't handle high content PG juices very well, or if it's just the Twisp juices that would do this. Even the inside of the glass on the tank steamed up.

I'll stick to the 50/50 juices. Not sure if someone else here has the mini that uses more PG content, but I'd shy away from those using it with the BDC coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/8/14)

Update
So the 1.6 ohm head is a dead loss, no difference after the clean. However, the 1.8 ohm one is practically back to new. Though, the vaping experience isn't as satisfying as the Aerotank Mini

Here's what it looks like now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (15/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Update
> 
> So the 1.6 ohm head is a dead loss, no difference after the clean. However, the 1.8 ohm one is practically back to new. Though, the vaping experience isn't as satisfying as the Aerotank Mini
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the follow-up!
Yeah, some coils don't gain anything from a cleaning; Those are just ready for the bin or the rebuild-bench, depending how adventurous you feel...

Good to hear at least one coil got better, though!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (15/8/14)

I took the advice and while my one coil was busy soaking and cleaning I decided to rebuild my original Aerotank mega coil with the help of quite a few videos. 1.9ohms and loving every minute of it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shako (15/8/14)

@n0ugh7_zw i agree i have had my nautilus for over a month now and the same happened with me. I bought the authentic one thinking that if there is so much hyper it must be good.
It just doesn't wick fast enough and i kept on getting dry hits.
Plus the glass is so thin i worry every time i have it because one small bump at it seems like its going to break.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mario (15/8/14)

Aspire Nautilus Mini with BVC coils is mind blowing.
Been vaping on her for a week now on my Sigelei 30W and I just cant seem to put her down.

I hear voices ...."vape me"....."vape me"...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/8/14)

Another update 

I wasn't quite happy with what the Nautilus was giving me, so i washed the head again, and dried it on a heater. Then i screwed it into the chimney as opposed to screwing it into the base. In other words I put it back together the wrong way.

Net effect? it seems to be performing a bit better. Can get up to 4V now, whereas before i was pushing my luck at even 3.4V. Vapor production and flavour are both way, way better  

This is with the 1.8 OHM head, the 1.6 OHM was better after 2 cleans, but i can't get it past abour 3.3V without getting dry burnt hits. 

Aerotank mini seems to have flooding issues, thats even with running a 35/65 (PG/VG) juice in it. I think it must be something to do with my drags being too deep, or maybe the AFC even at its widest setting is still producing too much vacuum when i take a hit. Maybe i just need thicker juice?


----------



## WHeunis (16/8/14)

My guess is that you probably just hit too hard for most commercial tanks like that to keep up.
But it's just a guess.

Something else I have also noticed, is that the AeroMini has quite alot of condensation at the base of the driptip when chainvaping or vaping at higher wattages producing a warmer vape.

Whenever I hear some gurgling, step 1 is a quick removal of the driptip followed by a quick wipe of the base and tip with a single square of towel/toiletpaper.

99.9% of the time, the gurgling is then gone.
Just a drop of condensation that was bouncing around the base of the driptip...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (17/8/14)

After rebuilding my Mega i get a slight bit of a gurgle when I refill but after that its perfect! Went from only being able to hit 8w max to hitting 14 like a champ no problems! And I take drags for almost the full 10 seconds long and deep got no problem with flooding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (18/8/14)

For some or other reason, for the first time since getting it, my nautilus give me a dry hit every other toot. I have to blow into the driptip to get some juice onto the wick before it gives good vape. I even tried two new coils. ugh. hate it when it goes like that.
can anyone recommend another clearo to try?


----------



## Shako (21/8/14)

I thought i should post this as i have been trying a while know to get my 1.8ohm BDC coil vaping porperly. 
I found out that the holes on the coil was blocked and could understand why.I done more research I found out that Aspire had a lot of bad coils which had similar problems and they recalled them but i guess that the pre packed ones were much harder to recall.

So i took a 1mm drill bit and thought lets try to drill the holes on the coil open and guess what, the 1.8ohm BDC is fully functional without any burnt hits and its wicking properly not flooding.

If anyone is willing to try please let us know if this works for you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shako (21/8/14)

I forgot to mention while doing my research , that the reviews i have seen they still say with the Bottom Dual Coil (BDC) and Bottom Vertical Single Coil (BVC) Aspire Nautilus that the Kangertech MEGA is still a slightly better vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (21/8/14)

I have had my Nautilus 5ml for a while and where not impressed. Since I put a BVC in I can’t put it down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (21/8/14)

A tip to all, don’t forget to clean the contact point of your atomizer and the battery a dirty contact can reduce your vape quality tremendously.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie (23/8/14)

I don't want to start a new thread, just want to ask where people might know - does the mAN perform just as well as the big AN? Or is there a drop in performance in any department?


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I don't want to start a new thread, just want to ask where people might know - does the mAN perform just as well as the big AN? Or is there a drop in performance in any department?
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


I don't think I've seen a single post indicating that the big one performs better than the mini, on the contrary it seems that the mini is kicking the original's butt in every department other than overall juice capacity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie (23/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't think I've seen a single post indicating that the big one performs better than the mini, on the contrary it seems that the mini is kicking the original's butt in every department other than overall juice capacity.



Oh really, that's good to know.
I see the mini is more popular, but was wondering if it might be because of convenience... Or whatever.

Gave the original a good go earlier, and it's sublime.
Such a well made product and the vape is just gorgeous.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/8/14)

oh! Just FYI.

My trick of screwing the coil into the chimney as opposed to the base when assembling it. seems to have gotten rid of the dry hit issues. it's also working like a champ all the way up to 5V  still keen to see what the BVC coils are like. But I'm actually really happy with my Nautilus now.

which makes me thing, that maybe the issues were caused by a air leaking somewhere or maybe by juice not being able to get into the thing easily because of it being to constrained. 

I've also found that shaking it every 5-10 hits helps too. you can see the bubbles rise as the juice wicks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I don't want to start a new thread, just want to ask where people might know - does the mAN perform just as well as the big AN? Or is there a drop in performance in any department?


 
I agree 100% with @BumbleBee! The Mini does perform better than than the original Nautilus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/8/14)

in other news, the more robust looking metal and glass tank fell 10cm, and broke  so ye, not really a worth while investment. I think going full metal would be a better choice if you're worried about breakages.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/8/14)

*more news!!!!*
so on top of installing the coil wrong, I've found something else that helps the nautilus out too. drilling out the air hole. I used a 3.0 mm drill bit, and I drilled out the 0.9mm air hole (since i never used it anyway)
Net result? this thing gives me good solid hits, and touch wood, i've yet to have it give me a dry hit or gurgle. The one picture is of the stock 1.8mm air hole, and the other is of my 3.0 mm one. It feels like i could push it even further than the 5v (14w) that my ipow can do.







For the record this thing is now completely kicking the crap out of my aerotank mini in every way possible. and with the bigger air hole, i can take lung hits pretty comfortably

It should come from the factory with a 5th air flow setting.


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/14)

Touch wood, a few days in and I don't get dry hits. And it only gurgles for a few minutes after I refill the tank. I blow out a few times... And it's as smooth as silk.

ECiggies told me to prime the coils though. Stick a few drops in the new coil before filling it. So far, so bloody good!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/8/14)

ye, that priming is a must!

I'm so keen to see what the bigger hole is like with the BVC coils. I'm going to check out a flea market tomorrow, just incase by some miracle someone is selling vaping stuff


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/8/14)

Ok... How's this for strange.

I'm noticing a difference in the vape that the nautilus is giving me, between different tanks (pyrex, hybrid and FMJ)

The hybrid one seemed to be the worst for giving me dry burnt up hits, followed by the plain pyrex one. 

The FMJ one is giving me awesome hits every time. 

The only thing i can think of that could be making this happen, is the seal between the chimney and the top of the tank.

The hybrid one has its own chimney integrated into it (also has less juice capacity, and a baffle of some sort at the top). 

I'm thinking that the pyrex one is giving problems because its not really possible to tighten it a lot as its threaded glass. The FMJ one can be cranked really tight. Could it be that because glass is smoother than steel, that the threads simply can't bite as well?

*FMJ = The full stainless steel tank. 
Hybrid = Stainless steel + pyrex + baffle
Pyrex = Full glass tank*

On a side note, that hybrid one is a total waste of money. It holds less juice, and is more fragile than the plain pyrex (as verified by my own clumsiness)

The nautilus is also going through a lot more juice with the bored out hole, though i guess thats to be expected, especially with me being able to run more power through it. That said, I'm really surprised more people haven"t tried drilling their nautilus' it makes such a huge difference, and the flavour is actually better, because the power is higher.


----------



## WHeunis (30/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> The nautilus is also going through a lot more juice with the bored out hole, though i guess thats to be expected, especially with me being able to run more power through it. That said, I'm really surprised more people haven"t tried drilling their nautilus' it makes such a huge difference, and the flavour is actually better, because the power is higher.


 
I would guess that just about everyone with the resources and ability at their disposal would do that.
Hell, I would've done it to my ATm, and now to my Russian... but I do not have the tools, nor the skills, to attempt it safely and without completely farking up the whole thing permanently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/8/14)

Fair enough  it did feel mighty scary drilling that hole with a big 1600w hammer drill.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/8/14)

Really hope theres someone selling vaping stuff at the flea market tomorrow. 

A mech + some good 30A IMR batteries + some kanthal or nichrome, and i'll have a go at rebuilding my dead 1.6ohm head. I've watched some pretty awesome videos on rebuilding BDC heads with a single 1.2 ohm - 1.4 ohm micro coil. with the increased airflow and a mech, i think it'd be pretty crazy.


----------



## rogue zombie (31/8/14)

So you can still do the rinse/ alcohol treatment with the new (ceramic) coils?

I'm scared to damage them.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## WHeunis (31/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So you can still do the rinse/ alcohol treatment with the new (ceramic) coils?
> 
> I'm scared to damage them.
> 
> ...


 
Don't know...
But if you do try, let us know!


----------



## rogue zombie (31/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Don't know...
> But if you do try, let us know!



Well for the first two, as a point of reference I'm just going to see how far they get me. If it's long enough, I might not even bother.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/8/14)

when i get my BVC coils (someday soon.... I hope). I'll defo be washing them at the first sign of a drop in performance. no matter how long that takes. I'll squeeze every last second i can out of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/8/14)

Meh, struck out at the flea market.

Got me a shopping list on alibaba, also got half a mind, to have a go at importing more moddy type stuff and selling it. 

Will see how it goes ordering stuff for myself first. 

Here's whats on my list

*Atomizers*
*Helios RDA* R113.00
*Kayfun Lite* R195.00
*Trident RDA* R112.00
*Stillare RDA* R132.00
*Tobh Atty* R123.00

*Mechanical Mods*
*SS Nemesis Clone* R172.99
*Private V2* R245.00
*Astro Mod* R265.00


*Batteries*
*4 X Sony VTC4* R399.00

*Odds & Sods*
*50 Meters of 28g kanthal* R64.00
*OHM tester* R119.00
*Nitecore i2 charger* R160.00

Total before shipping and duties = *R2107.10*


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/8/14)

A short video showing the kind of vapor production I'm getting off my nautilus, with the new hole drilled.


----------



## devdev (31/8/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Meh, struck out at the flea market.
> 
> Got me a shopping list on alibaba, also got half a mind, to have a go at importing more moddy type stuff and selling it.
> 
> ...


 
I'm afraid to tell you that these prices are likely going to result in you getting some very, very nasty quality clones shipped to you.

You are going to land up replacing/rebuying most of the items on here. I know it seems tempting, but these prices are even less than fasttech.com, and that means the quality is going to be very shoddy.

I would advise caution before you proceed. For example those "Sony" batteries at that price and from Alibaba are without a shadow of a doubt not genuine Sony.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/14)

I have to agree with @Silver here...

Really you best bet is to tie up with an SA Vendor who can supply you... buying from Alibaba or Fasttech is a crap shoot! YOu may end up with a whole pile of kak that doesn't work and that's the end of your business!

Buy original Kangertech and Aspire stuff from a distributor or tie up with an SA Vendor!


----------



## devdev (1/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to agree with @Silver here...
> 
> Really you best bet is to tie up with an SA Vendor who can supply you... buying from Alibaba or Fasttech is a crap shoot! YOu may end up with a whole pile of kak that doesn't work and that's the end of your business!
> 
> Buy original Kangertech and Aspire stuff from a distributor or tie up with an SA Vendor!


 

LOL @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (1/9/14)

I agree its not worth getting clones u end up selling them and i will never use fast tech again cause its to slow and u gotta deal with the post office ! Which are always striking cause they dont hire permanent staff!


----------



## devdev (1/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> I agree its not worth getting clones u end up selling them and i will never use fast tech again cause its to slow and u gotta deal with the post office ! Which are always striking cause they dont hire permanent staff!


 
There were 475 people dismissed from the post office today. Violence and intimidation during their strike action. That's quite a high number of people to "release back into the job market" in one go. 

As a result of these terminations PO said it would take quite some time for regular levels of service to resume. FML


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/9/14)

thanks gents, you've convinced me. i'm looking at other options

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/14)

@n0ugh7_zw Unless you have access to piles and piles of money you're better off going the fasttech route, at least to start with. Check the items out carefully and read all the reviews. I tried contacting a few local retailers because I wanted to do the same thing and most pretty much stopped talking to me when I told them what I had to spend on "stock". My number was quite far below their required 5 figure startup cost. Distributors won't talk to you unless you register a dedicated vaping business.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/9/14)

SA vendors (for the most part) seem to have issues shipping to me. Or more specifically, their couriers do. I don't really know why. I would prefer to buy from SA, but its proving to be a bit of a stumbling block. I'm still trying to see if i can make it work.

Else i'll have to go the states route.

I half suspect, its something along the lines of SA vendors being shocked at the shipping rates to Zim. Though from my perspective, we're pretty used to having our pockets raped on shipping, so it's kinda to be expected.


----------



## Paulie (1/9/14)

devdev said:


> There were 475 people dismissed from the post office today. Violence and intimidation during their strike action. That's quite a high number of people to "release back into the job market" in one go.
> 
> As a result of these terminations PO said it would take quite some time for regular levels of service to resume. FML



Im kinda happy they firing! However we still gotta wait


----------



## devdev (1/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> Im kinda happy they firing! However we still gotta wait


 
I agree completely. Nothing like the smell of Dismissal on the first day of spring!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/9/14)

Order placed... and paid for

*vapingwalrus.com (recommended by Matt from Suck My Mod)*
Stillare Clone (infinite)
Kayfun Lite + Clear Tank (EHPRO)
Youde iGO - W
Astro Mod Clone (no clue, but i've watched a review on that exact clone, from that exact place)


*Amazon (been buying stuff off of there for years)*
Kanthal (24 & 28AWG 35 meters of each)
OHM Meter
2 X Sony VTC4's
Tobecco Micro coil jig
Nitecore i2 charger
10 meters of 3mm braided silica wick (just till i get the hang of cotton wicking)

Now the 3 week wait for the stuff to arrive begins.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/14)

The atty I'm most frustrated with after having worshipped them for so long is the Nautilus and Nautilus Mini... for some reason I can't work out why they are just not performing like I remember... maybe it's the new fancy coil? I find even Menthol Ice in them tastes almost perfumey?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/14)

@Rob Fisher I found that too. on both coils that started to do that to me, I found they had some fairly hard sticky residue on the coils, that wouldnt wash off.

Though, if you're able to get a Joyetech Delta, I'd highly recommend it, it has the nautilus beat, in every way possible IMHO.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Rob Fisher I found that too. on both coils that started to do that to me, I found they had some fairly hard sticky residue on the coils, that wouldnt wash off.
> 
> Though, if you're able to get a Joyetech Delta, I'd highly recommend it, it has the nautilus beat, in every way possible IMHO.


 
Thanks for the info... thought it was just me... but I won't be buying anymore commercial tanks again ever... Bottom Fed Squonking atties for me from now on...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/14)

@Rob Fisher Fair enough, I can't wait for my vape mail to arrive, really keen to have a go at building my own coils and all. and the kayfun, from all i've seen about it, looks like an awesome daily driver


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/14)

If you get a decent Kayfun (because a lot of the clones are complete crap) it's an awesome Vape. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/14)

its the tobeco one, from what i've read and watched its pretty decent


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> its the tobeco one, from what i've read and watched its pretty decent


 
Holding thumbs for you!


----------



## BumbleBee (6/9/14)

I don't know if I just struck it lucky but my nautilus has been revived. @Rob Fisher try this, put the coil into the stem on the tank first, not the base. The stem needs to be tightly screwed on to the glass tank, I think this is where I was making my mistake, I was too scared to crack it but I thought seeing as it got to the stage that it was unusable I don't have anything to lose so I screwed that thing together very tightly. Result? I've hardly used my Kayfun over the last couple days. Drilling the large air hole out to 2.5mm doesn't hurt either

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/14)

@BumbleBee , if you read a couple pages back, i did exactly that. is a vast improvement

That said, with the Delta on the scene, my nautilus is going into early retirement till i can get a BVC head to play with. But my bet is that the delta even kicks the nautilus' ass with the BVC head.

Delta has a triple coil head, with excellent wicking, and a 6ml tank. Only gripe with it, is that it's not drill friendly, so you can't widen the draw out any further. You can still lung hit it. but at over 20 watts, its very, very warm.

Also in all my use, with all the juices, there hasn't been 1 dry hit, and zero gurgling. To give you an idea with how hard i drag it, my aerotank mini was gurgling after day 1. Havent really used it since.


----------



## BumbleBee (6/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @BumbleBee , if you read a couple pages back, i did exactly that. is a vast improvement


The over tightening or the air hole? I drilled that bugger out the day after I got it back in June I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/14)

hehehe! thats awesome!

installing the head the wrong way, over tightening, and the drilling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (6/9/14)

Nough7 get ur self a kayfun ya a bit tricky in the beginning but worh it trust me. I got a nautilus hardly use kayfun vapes like a boss just they dont like to be tiped over leaks when done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/9/14)

My Kayfun has never leaked, ever.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/14)

Its a shame about the Nautilus. because it is a pretty sweet looking tank 



The Delta doesn't look even remotely as good.


----------



## Dr Phil (6/9/14)

Maybe doing something wrong with kayfun any filling tips please would help


n0ugh7_zw said:


> Its a shame about the Nautilus. because it is a pretty sweet looking tank
> View attachment 11101
> 
> 
> ...


Both look bad ass man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't know if I just struck it lucky but my nautilus has been revived. @Rob Fisher try this, put the coil into the stem on the tank first, not the base. The stem needs to be tightly screwed on to the glass tank, I think this is where I was making my mistake, I was too scared to crack it but I thought seeing as it got to the stage that it was unusable I don't have anything to lose so I screwed that thing together very tightly. Result? I've hardly used my Kayfun over the last couple days. Drilling the large air hole out to 2.5mm doesn't hurt either


 
Roger that will give it a go... battling to see why that would make a difference but I'll give it a whizz! Thanks!


----------



## BumbleBee (6/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that will give it a go... battling to see why that would make a difference but I'll give it a whizz! Thanks!


I'm wondering if the top seal isn't perhaps getting compressed over time and not letting a vacuum form inside the tank, if the seal is a problem then over tightening would only work for so long, at least until it doesn't seal anymore. Will see how long it lasts, again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/14)

Aspire actually sells replacement seals for the nautilus, perhaps this is the reason, and they can't actually come out and say it, without totally killing the sales of their products?


----------



## BumbleBee (6/9/14)

dr phil said:


> Maybe doing something wrong with kayfun any filling tips please would help


Check this thread out.... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/onion-flavoured-kayfun.3178/page-2#post-76612

Also, spend some time going throughout this section of the forum  :

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/kayfun-russian-land.86/


----------



## BumbleBee (6/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Aspire actually sells replacement seals for the nautilus, perhaps this is the reason, and they can't actually come out and say it, without totally killing the sales of their products?


Interesting, haven't so seen any parts available locally for the aspire tanks apart from coils and replacement tanks. I wonder if fitting a small piece of plastic sandwich bag between the tank and chimney top section would work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/14)

@BumbleBee TBH what i'd do is look for a place that does laser cutting, and get them to laser cut you a few seals out of red gasket rubber. it'll work a treat and be less prone to being squashed. Should be cheap too. would cost about R50.00 for an A4 sheet of them up here. so bet on it being a bit less down there.


----------



## BumbleBee (6/9/14)

I live under a rock in the bush, what is this "laser" thing you speak of? Can you eat it? I wonder if I can source some of this rubber from an automotive parts shop, I'm pretty handy with a pocket knife


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/14)

s*** if thats where you live, then I'm living in the stone age  yep, any old rubber should do the trick really.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/14)

I tried the trick of screwing in the coil to the tank first... and while it's far from what I used to feel I got from it it certainly seems better... I also turned down the wattage back to 8w where I used to vape at with the tank. Still nowhere near what I think it used to be but certainly better! Maybe I'm just so used to the flavour of the Cyclone that nothing even comes close...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/9/14)

@Rob Fisher it's a combination of the screwing the head into the chimney, tightening the whole thing to a few steps tighter than seems reasonable, priming the hell out of it. and even then i was never able to push more than about 4.2V through it with any kind of reliability. 
drilling the air hole to 3mm and taking long hard pulls improved it further. But it's never performed for me like it did those first few days. 

Theres a really deep design flaw in it. I've seen some guys punch extra holes into the head, to help the wicking (they all seem to say that this cures their issues) from my experience with the Nautilus, I think all it would do, is make the thing flood. The tolerance between it dry hitting and it flooding is so tight. you'd destroy a whole bunch of heads before you find a happy medium. Which at R50.00 per head, is a rich mans game  

All that said, I do think its still a far better product that the Kangertech aerotank mini. The head in that thing has a life expectancy that you can measure in hours practically.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (7/9/14)

@Rob Fisher I think you are spoiled now with your reos and cyclones. I have a Nautilus mini and a few aerotanks/mpt/etc .as a backup and I will only use those devices as a last resort when my REO or dripper does no work. 

After building your own coil to what you like, a commercial unit can not compare.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried the trick of screwing in the coil to the tank first... and while it's far from what I used to feel I got from it it certainly seems better... I also turned down the wattage back to 8w where I used to vape at with the tank. Still nowhere near what I think it used to be but certainly better! Maybe I'm just so used to the flavour of the Cyclone that nothing even comes close...



Agree with @yuganp... I think you've been down the reo hole for so long you've forgotten commercial vaping devices. 

I'm loving the mini nauty, way better flavour than I was ever able to get out of my kayfun. I also don't think the normal nauty with BVC coil could be very much different to the mini... Surely? In terms of flavour and vapour.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Agree with @yuganp... I think you've been down the reo hole for so long you've forgotten commercial vaping devices.
> 
> I'm loving the mini nauty, way better flavour than I was ever able to get out of my kayfun. I also don't think the normal nauty with BVC coil could be very much different to the mini... Surely? In terms of flavour and vapour.


 
Yip you guys are probably right... wow mini nauty better flavour than a Kayfun? I still use my original Russian and while it's not as good a flavour as my RM2's or Cyclones it's still for me way better than my Nautilus... I'm just fighting my my Nautilus's right now and I'm not winning with them...


----------



## ShaneW (7/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip you guys are probably right... wow mini nauty better flavour than a Kayfun? I still use my original Russian and while it's not as good a flavour as my RM2's or Cyclones it's still for me way better than my Nautilus... I'm just fighting my my Nautilus's right now and I'm not winning with them...



Perhaps I didn't play with the coils on my kayfun enough... Always in a rush. But this nauty is kicking ass in the flavour dept. 
I'm enjoying not having to recoil and rewick. A job, 2 businesses and 2 kids doesn't leave me with much free time.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Perhaps I didn't play with the coils on my kayfun enough... Always in a rush. But this nauty is kicking ass in the flavour dept.
> I'm enjoying not having to recoil and rewick. A job, 2 businesses and 2 kids doesn't leave me with much free time.


 
Yip I can understand that... another good reason to be retired... to play with coils and wicks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

Okay so because I just had to test it, I soaked my first BVC coil. Two nights in vodka and let it drip-dry for at least 4 days and nights.

Primed the coil and everything, didn't dry burn at all. And the result was a spitting, gurgling coil.

I have to say, on a new coil, a week old, and no dry hits and no gurgling. It was why I love the Nautilus so much!

Now I don't know if I should even bother soaking the coils. I cannot handle the gurgling and spitting on a device that I know can be so perfect for me.

Don't know if maybe it should of dried longer, but I will pop in a new coil every time if that's what it takes to keep the thing vaping like I know it can.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jan (9/9/14)

Had the same issues after the vodka treatment and for some or other strange reason contact problems. From now on the vodka is for me and the kanger coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

Jan said:


> Had the same issues after the vodka treatment and for some or other strange reason contact problems. From now on the vodka is for me and the kanger coils



Lol

Ya I do this all the time with the Kanger Coils, and it works fine.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Paulie (9/9/14)

just a trick i learnt i drip some juice into the bvc coil before i use it for the first time and it helps alot!


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> just a trick i learnt i drip some juice into the bvc coil before i use it for the first time and it helps alot!



Ya myself, eCiggies thankfully told me this when I got the tank.




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renato Da Silva (29/9/14)

Hi

wanted to ask who owns a mini, just simply want to know the weight. Cause I use a vision spinner II and I am scared with it being to heavy for the battery, then next minute having it fall over and break. As I read that the glass breaks pretty easily


----------



## Andre (29/9/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> Hi
> 
> wanted to ask who owns a mini, just simply want to know the weight. Cause I use a vision spinner II and I am scared with it being to heavy for the battery, then next minute having it fall over and break. As I read that the glass breaks pretty easily


Filled up with juice, HRH's weighs 45 grams. Fine on the Spinner.
You do get a steel tube tank for it at R100 - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...ers/aspire-nautilis-mini-steel-tube-t-window/
Or a replacement glass at R80 - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/aspire-nautilus-mini-replacement-glass/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> Hi
> 
> wanted to ask who owns a mini, just simply want to know the weight. Cause I use a vision spinner II and I am scared with it being to heavy for the battery, then next minute having it fall over and break. As I read that the glass breaks pretty easily


This is dry weight, add about 5 grams for a full tank of juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renato Da Silva (29/9/14)

@ Andre
@ BumbleBee

Thanks guys for helping me out  much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> @ Andre
> @ BumbleBee
> 
> Thanks guys for helping me out  much appreciated


My pleasere, gave me a good reason to dust off that old scale, haven't needed to use it in years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (29/9/14)

That is exactly what I have against my aerotank. It is build like a brick house and I apreciate the quality but is is just to heavy on a spinner.
The nautilus mini is very well balanced on the spinner.

My 2 zim cents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

IMHO, if you're even a little inclined to do a bit of tinkering and DIY get a kayfun, the experience is so so much better. 

Alternatively getting a Joyetech delta c3 atomizer is a solid choice too.


----------

